# Hunt Lights.. Red Green Blue or White?..



## itsjohny (Dec 31, 2012)

After seeing my friends red light shine on a coyote at 50 yards and him still run full speed at us I know red works, but what about blue green and white? Im almost 100% sure white will spook them. Any recomendations on brands also, friends got a Kill Light another Light Force. Both are red and the swear by them.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like red..... The reason Iike red is my eyes adjust better when I turn it off and it does better in snow. Green and white just wash out in the snow. Red seems to do a little better when snowing.... Light snow and fog. When either condition is heavy they all wash out.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I've experimented to a small degree with various colors. I settled on red as the best overall. IIRC, blue made coyotes and cats run away.


----------



## number9 (Jan 16, 2013)

I always figured red means stop or at least slow down , I'm a little slower than I use to be.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Check out "The Night Crew." They have a night hunting video that is awesome and they used white lights all the way to prove it works.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It works fine if you don't burn then with it.... but if it is snowing a little bit.... it blinds you. That not good.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Yep, I believe all but blue are good choices. Red is better for human night vision. After comparing my white bulb and green bulb in the same light, I'm of the opinion that the green is actually brighter (at least to my eyes) than the white.

No matter the color, keep them in the outer halo until you are ready to pull the trigger, then drop the main bean on them and fire.


----------



## BurritoBandito (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree with Fr3d. The lumens are the same (in the same light brand) but green looks so much brighter to the human eye because its much easier for us to pick up. Red is actually just as strong and bright but not as easy to pick up. 


Sent from my iPhone 6


----------



## itsjohny (Dec 31, 2012)

cool thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## coyotejack (Feb 14, 2013)

Just got the wicked light in green and I am real happy , has not spooked any yet


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I've tried white, green (emerald & lime), orange, yellow, purple, blue & red over the last 2½ decades of fox/ yote hunting... Red is what I'm sticking with... :teeth:


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

There you go. The voice of experience.


----------



## PHONightSniper (Nov 4, 2012)

I personally have had better success with the red over the green. The green throws a bit more of a lighter/whiter shade then the deep of the red. Red especially seems to work better on yotes that have had some hunting pressure. Yes, the green shines a bit farther and you get slightly longer battery life but not enough for me to choose it over the red. I sell the KILLSHOT hunting light and always ask my buyers what they prefer. Most start out with the green but end up liking the red more thats why i decided to include both the red and green LED's in my kits. If you would like some additional info send me an email at [email protected] or give me a call at 586-596-3655

Thanks,

Paul

Call
Send SMS
Add to Skype
You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype


----------



## airman (Mar 10, 2013)

just got a laser genetics nd3x40 subzero which uses green laser and am using it with an aimpoint pro red dot on a colt m4 ar15 and the nd3 will reach out to 200 yards no problem. just wondering if anyone else has used this light and their opinion of it


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum airman


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

:welcome2: Airman


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Airman, I looked at the Laser Genetics many times and wished I could get one (very pricy toy!) but also wondered just how well it worked. I have a couple of BurritoBandito's lights, though, and they have been working quite well for me. I have both the green and red, and unless it's my imagination the red one spooks them a little less.


----------



## Beets (Feb 7, 2012)

I lost a kill over the weekend because the fog/ dust in the air was so dense I couldn't get a good shot at 75 yards in a field this was with my kill light in green. Where I us. Red to scan just couldn't hold the red light and get a good rest with the gun


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome. I've read good and bad things about the zero.

Supposedly it is not that great in really cold weather. Better than the original but not great. I don't have one but this is what I've read. Depending on your environment that may not matter.


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't have a laser genetics but have hunted with a guy that has one and you can see a long ways with it for sure but what I didn't like about it is it has not halo what so ever and I like to use the halo to scan then burn them with the center of the beam.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

LeadHead said:


> Airman, I looked at the Laser Genetics many times and wished I could get one (very pricy toy!) but also wondered just how well it worked. I have a couple of BurritoBandito's lights, though, and they have been working quite well for me. I have both the green and red, and unless it's my imagination the red one spooks them a little less.


Were those lights from BB the C4P lights?


----------

